# Exclusive Car Care - BMW M3 CSL & Wolf Chemicals Hard Body



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi Guys

Thanks for taking the time to view another thread from Exclusive Car Care. This time we have a BMW M3 CSL, client made the short journey over from Bristol and left me with the car for a few days to carry out a Paint Correction Detail.

Wheels currently on the car are the clients winter set as he has not had the time to swap them back with his set of CSL wheels.

Usual wash and decontamination stages were carried out.

Exhausts polished up with Autosol and some wire wool


















Paint was inspected and paint readings were taken and then worked on finding a polish and pad combo to remove the defects.

50/50









Some "before and after's"










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















































































































































Paintwork refined and then polished with Wolfs Shine and Seal in preparation for Wolfs Chemicals Hard Body














































Some shots of the car all complete

























































































































































Thanks for looking


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

Stunning results as ever Jay! :thumb:

Faysal


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Stunning! some really good 50/50 shots


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

Stunning finish. :argie:


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2012)

Nice work. Good touch doing shots of finished vehicle against clapped out background.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Great results on a future (if not already!) classic. Love the CSL and CS M3s :thumb:


----------



## simonjames (Jul 1, 2012)

amazing gloss on it, nice one :thumb:


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

What a shine. Great work


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Awesome stuff Jay!!


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Great results mate, but how the heck did you manage to get 2 suns in the sky?


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

awesome finish youve acheived :thumb: wonder why the own has changed wheels


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

Fantastic work Jay!


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

MattWSM said:


> Great results mate, but how the heck did you manage to get 2 suns in the sky?


Don't you have two suns in your sky? What planet are you living on :lol:

Sorry Matt. Couldn't resist that one :thumb:


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

Chrissyronald said:


> Stunning! some really good 50/50 shots


Echo. It is really great to see these shots, is it possible to ask what the polishing was done with please Jay?

I dream of finishes like this on my dark BMW paint. Very well done. Rib


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Looks stunning, not sure if I'd go with the OEM M3 alloys over the CSL's though, although they look nicer when clean I'd have to have the full CSL look myself!


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

insane finish there. cant wait to use my HB now :argie: Thanks


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Awesome Finish jay.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Real nice job in there


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Beautiful detail - epic gloss and depth finish


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic results:thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Awesome!!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job mate :thumb:


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Thats pretty damn impressive......nice photography as well


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Great stuff Jay, how are you finding those Wolf products? Look great!


----------



## Pugnut (Nov 4, 2008)

That's looks outstanding!!


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Stunning work on the car, and fantastic photos!


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Your work is fantastic mate, love reading your write ups, one of my favourites on here!


----------



## JMB (Apr 23, 2009)

Awesome work as ever Jay...

I presume you use a DSLR due to the quality of your pictures but out of interest what Lens are you using please as the clarity is stunning and really shows your work well.

Regards
John


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

*Big thanks to all those that took the time to comment on the thread greatly appreciated:thumb::thumb:*



MattWSM said:


> Great results mate, but how the heck did you manage to get 2 suns in the sky?


only 1 sun, just how the camera captured the shot:thumb:



gav1513 said:


> awesome finish youve acheived :thumb: wonder why the own has changed wheels


The wheels on the car at moment is what the client uses during the wet winter months- he has just not had time to change them over



ribvanrey said:


> Echo. It is really great to see these shots, is it possible to ask what the polishing was done with please Jay?
> 
> I dream of finishes like this on my dark BMW paint. Very well done. Rib


IIRC it was a Festool wool pad with Megs D300 with a drop of Megs 101. Then refined with Megs 205 and a polishing pad followed by Wolfs Clean and Shine on a finishing pad then topped with Wolfs Hard Body



JMB said:


> Awesome work as ever Jay...
> 
> I presume you use a DSLR due to the quality of your pictures but out of interest what Lens are you using please as the clarity is stunning and really shows your work well.
> 
> ...


Its a Sony Nex 5N for the outside shots and Pansonic TZ point and shoot for the indoor correction shots


----------



## Emporio (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Wolf's is just wonderful on black cars. Fantastic work


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

That's a gorgeous finish:argie:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Outstanding work Jay, gotta love a CSL.


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Fantastic work mate, love reading your write ups :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Simply stunning never seen a black one but want one know fantastic work


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Awesome finish and great 50/50's. Looks mint


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Emporio said:


> Beautiful





Blueberry said:


> Wolf's is just wonderful on black cars. Fantastic work





bigslippy said:


> That's a gorgeous finish:argie:





Gleammachine said:


> Outstanding work Jay, gotta love a CSL.





Keith_Lane said:


> Fantastic work mate, love reading your write ups :thumb:





Derekh929 said:


> Simply stunning never seen a black one but want one know fantastic work





Sparky160 said:


> Awesome finish and great 50/50's. Looks mint


Thanks guys:thumb:


----------



## mrbloke (Oct 13, 2010)

Stunning finish, and great shots to show it off properly.


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Your photos certainly always compliment your work Jay, another great write up.

That looks stunning.


----------



## triggerh4ppy (Jul 15, 2011)

amazing car


----------



## matmak81 (Mar 28, 2011)

Simply the best finish i have seen, your work never fails to impress and almost has its own signature look

Stunning work mate


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Wow! well done Jay

Chris.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Totally top drawer.

I must admit say Jay,I love the no nonsence approach to your write ups and good honest photography. There is a lot of hype on DW these days and it's good to see somebody not following the herd and doing their own thing and getting recognition for doing so.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

The fourth shot of the finished pics is just amazing, looks so fluid like :doublesho

A really stunning job as always Jay :thumb:


----------



## Mem (Jul 28, 2012)

looks amazing, awesome turn around!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great turn around there stunning


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

mrbloke said:


> Stunning finish, and great shots to show it off properly.


Thank you



Refined Detail said:


> Your photos certainly always compliment your work Jay, another great write up.
> 
> That looks stunning.


Thanks Rich, finally bought a decent camera which has helped but still a lot to learn when it comes to photography and capturing a good shot.



triggerh4ppy said:


> amazing car


Certainly a great car:thumb:



matmak81 said:


> Simply the best finish i have seen, your work never fails to impress and almost has its own signature look
> 
> Stunning work mate


Thanks Matmak



ckeir.02mh said:


> Wow! well done Jay
> 
> Chris.


Thank you



B&B Autostyle said:


> Totally top drawer.
> 
> I must admit say Jay,I love the no nonsence approach to your write ups and good honest photography. There is a lot of hype on DW these days and it's good to see somebody not following the herd and doing their own thing and getting recognition for doing so.


Thanks, I like to do my own thing and can honestly say I don't follow what other detailers are up too really as just like to concentrate on my business and continue to turn out good work.



alxg said:


> The fourth shot of the finished pics is just amazing, looks so fluid like :doublesho
> 
> A really stunning job as always Jay :thumb:


Thanks alxg:thumb:



Mem said:


> looks amazing, awesome turn around!


Thank you:thumb::thumb:



gb270 said:


> Great turn around there stunning


Cheers:thumb:


----------

